# a 'thank you' perk for donators - account name change



## alasdairm

following the launch of the donations portal (see: Introducing Bluelight's Donations Portal!), we're pleased to announce that those donating to bluelight now receive a one-time account name change as a thank you.

if you would like to take advantage of this perk, simply forward the receipt email you receive from maps to bluelight.admin@gmail.com, along with  the new name you are requesting. the abandoned accounts policy (see: change to the terms of the blua: abandoned accounts) will apply.

there's no donation minimum - donate what you can afford - but we think $25 seems about right.

alasdair


----------



## Roger&Me

this is a good idea!


----------



## Morphling

Groovy!


----------



## knock

I'm just not sure how well it would go down if I had my name changed to kock.


----------



## Morphling

^^ I think it'd go over pretty well, actually!  EADD would definitely be laughing....


----------



## jesuspeople666

*bluelight.admin@gmail.com*

i dident really understand how to go on to complete nickname change, am i supposed to just send an email to bluelight.admin@gmail.com and wait for some kind of answear now? as u saying or did i missunderstand totaly here? confusing as 8(


----------



## alasdairm

read the first message in this thread and follow the instructions.

alasdair


----------



## zyrow

i just read your posts alasdairm and i am happy.  i only came to this thread because u started it.  sry ive been drinking some chardonnay, but alasdairm i have been following you for years here, this is the first time i reach out


----------



## Pharcyde

I donated earlier this month and nobody has contacted me about a name change


----------



## bingey

^
if you are getting a name change so am I there's just no point anymore can't recognize anybody on here


----------



## junglejuice

Pharcyde said:


> I donated earlier this month and nobody has contacted me about a name change



Semen doesn't count!
Neither does a half-dead Black Ice air freshener.

:D


----------



## SmokingAces

Ali I just donated £20 for a name change when you can please. Emailed the name I'd like. Cheers mang


----------



## xammy

So I first donate and then send an e-mail?


----------



## alasdairm

hello

is this not clear: "_if you would like to take advantage of this perk, simply forward the receipt email you receive from maps to bluelight.admin@gmail.com, along with the new name you are requesting._" ?

alasdair


----------



## swilow

Needs to be in point form.


----------



## xammy

Sorry man just wanted to be sure before donating, was pretty high too.


----------

